# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم الاحد 23 ابريل 2017 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Sunday (dimanche)23.04.2017* *( GMT+00)*  *GMT+00*                                                                                                                                                             *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *10:00    Real Sociedad – Deportivo La Coruna*  *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *14:15    Celta de Vigo  – Real Betis* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *16:30    Las Palmas   – Deportivo Alaves* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *18:45    Real Madrid CF  – FC Barcelona* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *IR Cama 3 (T.B.C)* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11262 H 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E-11604 H 27500 -FTA* *Lemar TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Tolo TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Maiwand tv* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Rah-e-Farda TV* *-Turksat 42°E -12447 H 2400 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax* *– Intelsat 53°W – 3820 R 3255 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -4003 V 8680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *England FA Cup 2016/2017* *14:00    Arsenal FC –  Manchester City* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *Tivibu Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E- 11853 H 25000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *English Premier League* *13:15    Burnley FC  – Manchester United* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN +* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *15:30    Liverpool –  Crystal Palace FC* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN +* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Italian Calcio League Serie A* *10:30    US Sassuolo Calcio   – SSC Napoli* *RTRS* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA/BISS/CCWs* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *SportsMax* *– Intelsat 53°W – 3820 R 3255 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -4003 V 8680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ST World Football* *-Eutelsat 10°E- 3737 R 7305-FTA(C-BAND)* *13:00    SS Lazio  –  U.S. Citta di Palermo* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *13:00    AC Chievo Verona    –  Torino FC* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *13:00    AC Milan-  Empoli* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *18:45    Juventus FC – Genoa CFC* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *ST World Football* *-Eutelsat 10°E- 3737 R 7305-FTA(C-BAND)* *French League 1st Div.* *13:00    Toulouse FC   –  OGC Nice* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *19:15    Olympique Lyonnais   –  AS Monaco FC* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Portugal Primeira Liga* *19:15    FC Porto –  C.D. Feirense* *RTP Internacional* *-Hotbird 13°E -11334 H 27500 -FTA* *-Intelsat 27.5°W-3838 R 7234-FTA (C-BAND)* *SIC International* *-Eutelsat 16°E -12569 H 3703  -Biss* *RTP &#193;frica* *-Intelsat 27.5°W-3838 R 7234-FTA (C-BAND)* *RTP Internacional &#193;sia* *-AsiaSat100.5°E – 3700 V 30000 -FTA (C-BAND)* *RTP Internacional América* *-Telstar 63°W- 11710 V 3200 -FTA* *-Galaxy 97°W- 12060 H 22000 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W – 4101 V 2320 -FTA (C-BAND)* *Tivibu Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E- 11853 H 25000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *German Bundesliga 1st Div.* *15:30    Schalke 04 – RB Leipzig* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ST World Football* *-Eutelsat 10°E- 3737 R 7305-FTA(C-BAND)* *Holland Eredivisie League* *12:30    Vitesse Arnhem  –  Feyenoord Rotterdam* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -Biss* *14:45    PSV Eindhoven –  Ajax Amsterdam* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -Biss* *Moroccan Pro League* *15:00    Wydad Athletic Club  -Raja Club Athletic* *2M National / Monde / MENA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12015 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11033 V 27500 -FTA* *-Arabsat 30.5°E-12568 H 2960 -FTA* *-Arabsat 20°E -3884 R 27500 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12526 H 4444 -FTA/Biss* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *17:15    Olympique Club De Khouribga    –  Ittihad Tanger* *Tamazight* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *17:15    Fath Union Sport de Rabat   –  Olympic Club de Safi* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *Tunisian First League 2016/2017* *14:00    CS Sfaxien   – Club Africain* *Alkass One HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 )* *-Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile Sat 7°W-11660 V 27500-FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA* *-Aarabsat 30°.5°E-12512 H 8000 -FTA* *Egyptian League* *15:45    Enppi- Al Ismaily* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *18:00    El Entag Al harby  – Al Ettehad Al Sakandary* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *Bahraini VIVA League* *14:15    Malkiya- Al Hidd* *Bahrain Sports 1 HD* *-Badr26°E-12226 H  27500 -FTA* *16:30    Hala  –  Al Muharraq SC* *Bahrain Sports 1 HD* *-Badr26°E-12226 H  27500 -FTA* *Turkey- First League lig.1* *10:00    Boluspor – Bandirmaspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *10:00    &#220;mraniye Spor Kulübü   –  Mersin Idmanyurdu SK* *TRT AVAZ* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *13:00    Eskisehirspor    –  Sivasspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *13:00    Elazigspor Kulübü   –  Samsunspor* *TRT KURDI* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W-10873 V 27500–FTA* *13:00    Elazigspor – Denizlispor* *TRT Türk* *-Astra 19.2°E -11612 H 22000 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11034 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *Belgium Jupiler League* *16:00    RSC Anderlecht  – Club Brugge KV* *NTV Spor / NTV Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Fox Sports 2 Africa* *-Eutelsat 8°W- 4172 R 30000 -FTA (C-Band)* *Premier League – Ukraine* *16:30    Zorya Lugansk   –  Chernomorets Odessa* *2+2* *-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Swiss Super League* *14:00    FC Sion –  FC Lausanne-Sport* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss* *Slovakia 1. Liga* *15:30    FK Senica  –  Podbrezova* *213 Sport* *-Thor 1°W – 12380 V 30000 -FTA* *Croatia 1.NHL League* *13:00    RNK Split  –  NK Lokomotiva Zagreb* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *Czech Gambrinus League* *15:30    AC Sparta Prague  –  FC Viktoria Plzen* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Super Liga – Serbia* *17:00  Partizan -Vojvodina* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Greek Football League* *16:00    PAE Veria- Asteras Tripolis FC* *ERT 3* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E-12734 V  16750 -Biss* *Australian Premier Leagues* *09:00 Melbourne City -Perth Glory* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *German Bundesliga 3rd Divsion* *12:00    FC Rot-Weiss Erfurt   –  Munster* *12:00    FSV Zwickau    –   Fortuna Koln* *MDR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA* *MDR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Russian Premier League* *14:00    FK Krasnodar –  Arsenal Tula* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)*  *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)*

----------

